# patching corrugated plastic sun roof?



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Get another sheet of the material at the home center. It's pretty cheap. Cut a rectangular piece slightly bigger than the hole you want to patch. Use a good clear caulk (http://www.grantlogancopper.com/adh...ge=flypage.tpl&product_id=848&category_id=113) and run a bead around the perimeter of the hole. Set the patch in it and caulk around the perimeter of the patch. You'll hardly notice it's there.


----------



## liverlipsyyz (May 3, 2011)

seeyou said:


> Get another sheet of the material at the home center. It's pretty cheap. Cut a rectangular piece slightly bigger than the hole you want to patch. Use a good clear caulk (http://www.grantlogancopper.com/adh...ge=flypage.tpl&product_id=848&category_id=113) and run a bead around the perimeter of the hole. Set the patch in it and caulk around the perimeter of the patch. You'll hardly notice it's there.


thanks! if i can't find the same material can i just use some clear acrylic or something?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

liverlipsyyz said:


> thanks! if i can't find the same material can i just use some clear acrylic or something?


Ten four.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

CU has the ideal suggestion. If you cannot find the same profile then use some fiberglas mesh. I would recommend using a trowel-on Geocel to coat the patches.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=zkfBTdyrIpHWtQOBhrjgBw&ved=0CD0Q8wIwBA# 

Your material looks like Lexan, not plastic. Which is surprising because Lexan is generally a very strong material.
Try to do it on a calm day with no wind as any debris gets blown around there is going to get stuck in the sealant.


----------

